# School management software



## pmgolz (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi guys,

I've wrote some software for management of my own school which I've been using for a while when someone pointed out to me that others might be able to use it. It does useful things like store contacts, allow bulk emailing, track sessions and income, track sales and so on. It's been dead handy for my club (Edinburgh Jitsu Club). I'm now wondering if it would be useful for other clubs  so I've made it generic and stuck it up on the web.

I'm wondering if anyone from this forum wants to try it out? There's an example database which you can play with (it gets reset every night) or I can create a free account for anyone who wants to try it. My end goal is to try and sell the software online for around £5/$10 a month. I'd welcome any feedback on whether this is a good idea or not...

If you're interested look at http://www.silicondragon-online.com/ If you want to try it out then email me (paul@edinburghjitsu.com) and I'll send you the example database login details.

Feedback more than welcome - I'm willing to dedicate some time to this to make it exactly what people want to use.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 1, 2006)

Sure I'll try iy out for you just pm me with the info.


----------

